# Pure Highway DAB Radio - where from?



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I saw a link in a thread some while back to a recommended web site / good supplier (i.e. around £48 price mark I think!! :lol: ) for a Pure Highway DAB Radio kit.

I've tried using the Search facility here, but end up with a long list of threads - none of which is the obvious thread I want. Probably (my) User Error but hey ho....

Can the original poster, or anyone else, help?

I'm probably going to get one, so any owner feedback welcome!

Thanks in advance, and Happy Xmas folks...

john


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look at Amazon

Amazon

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ebay DAB*

eBay

UK Seller 
Free Delivery

Great Price £49.99


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ebay DAB*



teemyob said:


> eBay
> 
> UK Seller
> Free Delivery
> ...


Just so you are aware, these are Refurbs.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Suggestion : get one from Argos (who offer a refund it you're not happy) and see if you're happy with its performance, return it, then go for the lowest cost provider if you're happy it does what it says on the tin...


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Here it is from Morgan computers
http://www.morgancomputers.co.uk/product_detail/11649/Pure-DAB-Highway-In-car-Radio/


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Now then John! To search on THIS site, click first on the magnifying glass then enter

"Pure Highway DAB Radio" including the inverted commas. 

I left 'Forum' and 'Category' on 'all available'.

That brought up the current thread plus one other. Perhaps that's the one you were hunting for? 

HTH


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm!

It's the inverted commas that's the secret then! ..... the same search without them gets 4513 results (which is where I was coming in!)

A good tip for general use (or was it just me who didn't know?)

:roll: :roll: 

Thanks again!

john


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

grout20 said:


> Thanks UncleNorm!
> 
> It's the inverted commas that's the secret then! ..... the same search without them gets 4513 results (which is where I was coming in!)
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, John. :roll: :wink: I always taught the children to "read every single word; if it wasn't needed, it wouldn't be there." So, using my own advice, I read what it says after clicking that magnifying glass. That's where the inverted commas came in. I learnt about it about 2 minutes before I posted! :roll: :wink: :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

John, I've been a member of this forum for a number of years and I can't use the search facility.

I think it's been a bone of contention for about 99% of the members.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Drew! I think Nuke has been working on the search facility in recent times. There are new guidelines available which even I found useful! :? Just click on the magnifying glass first to get the new text...


----------

